# Gaming-Monitor, 24 - 27 Zoll, 144 Hz, WQHD, G-Sync



## Azeroy (12. November 2018)

Hi liebe PC-Games-Hardware-Gemeinde,

da ich mir aktuell einen komplett neuen Gaming-PC zusammenstelle, nachdem mein alter PC nun fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, muss nun auch ein neuer Monitor her.


1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
500-600€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ich besitze einen 10 Jahre alten Acer. Der muss weg  

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Es wird eine MSI RTX 2070 Gaming Z sein

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Hauptsächlich Gaming & Office

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
- G-Sync ist mir wichtig
- 144 Hz sollte er schaffen
- WQHD
- 24 - 27 Zoll (wobei ich 27 Zoll vorziehen würde)
- Am liebsten natürlich IPS-Panel, aber das ist in dem Preisbereich wohl kaum möglich, daher tut es auch ein TN-Panel

Ich hab mich schon länger mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und auch öfters hier im Forum vorbeigeschaut. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau scheint es leider nicht zu geben, daher würde ich mich  freuen von euch Erfahrungsberichte zu hören von Monitoren, die ihr selbst besitzt und weiterempfehlen würdet. Anbei eine Liste der Monitore, welche die oben genannten Bedingungen erfüllen. Falls euch da noch eine Alternative einfällt, gerne her damit:

 Liste 24 - 27 Zoll Monitore

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Azeroy


----------



## Azeroy (12. November 2018)

Wo sind die Profis? :'(


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. November 2018)

Wenn du schon in eine gute Grafikkarte und in G-Sync investierst, mach keine schlechten Kompromisse mit einem schlechten TN-Panel und investiere in ein gutes Panel, es gibt auch gute TNs: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=11992_NVIDIA+G-Sync~14591_25601440

Wurden alle auch rein zufällig in einem gewissen Qualitätsmedium getestet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/


----------



## Azeroy (12. November 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn du schon in eine gute Grafikkarte und in G-Sync investierst, mach keine schlechten Kompromisse mit einem schlechten TN-Panel und investiere in ein gutes Panel, es gibt auch gute TNs: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=11992_NVIDIA+G-Sync~14591_25601440
> 
> Wurden alle auch rein zufällig in einem gewissen Qualitätsmedium getestet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/



Perfekt, da bin ich ja direkt an den Richtigen geraten! Ich danke dir für die Antwort und werde selbstverständlich mal in den Artikel reinschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2018)

Da ich keine Lust habe Geld zu bezahlen um es herauszufinden, wird in dem Artikel auf das Coating der einzelnen Monitore eingegangen?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. November 2018)

Nein. Wie soll das auch objektiv getestet werden?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2018)

ZB so wie Prad oder tftcentral es tun oder das man wenigstens drauf eingeht, dass das coating des Acer Z271U oder Asus PG27VG das gute Bild des Panel teilweise wieder zunichte machen.
Das es besser geht zeigt bei TN zB der Dell S2716DG oder auch viele IPS und VA Monitore.
Ein Leser sollte diese Information kriegen.


----------



## 0ssi (12. November 2018)

TN mit G-Sync ist sowieso fragwürdig weil man gibt 200€ für G-Sync aus (siehe hier) aber ist nicht bereit 150€ für IPS auszugeben (siehe hier) ? Dann kann man gleich IPS ohne G-Sync kaufen (siehe hier)!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. November 2018)

Hast du die beiden mal live gesehen? Ich weiß echt nicht, was so schlecht am Coating sein soll. Prad schreibt ja nix schlimmes über den PG27VQ und tftcentral hab ich den nicht gefunden. Curved Monitore spiegeln bei schrägen Blickwinkeln gerne stärker - aber auch nur da und nicht, wenn man direkt davor sitzt, was ja der Regelfall ist. Das fällt mir vor allem bei den neuen VA-Panels auf.

Ich hab ein schlechtes, spiegelndes Coating bei den Monitoren einfach nicht festgestellt und erwähne das im Test nur, wenn es mir störend auffällt. Bei beiden Modellen war das nicht der Fall, geschweige denn, dass das Coating das Bild irgendwie zunichte machen würde. Aber ich glaube, der letzte semi-glossy war der 43-Zöller von Viewsonic. Ansonsten sind ja heutzutage 98 % aller Monitore matt, wenn auch hier und da etwas unterschiedlich. Bei uns im Büro ist es tagsüber ziemlich hell und mir ist nichts aufgefallen, was eine Erwähnung wert gewesen wäre. Ich denke, ich habe da schon noch ein Auge für. Habe Notebooks zu einer Zeit getestet, wo glossy noch ein Feature war - und kein Bug.

Ich habe schon mal drüber nachgedacht, wie Prad etwa Mikroskopbilder von den Pixeln zu machen. Aber letztlich denke ich, dass damit niemandem geholfen ist, wenn man in der leicht unterschiedlichen Kräuselung der ohnehin fast immer matten Beschichtung quasi Kaffeesatzleserei betreibt. Denn so ein Bild sagt kaum etwas über die Qualität des (matten) Coatings aus, sondern nur die Reflexionen - und die sind nur schwer messbar. Ich diskutiere gerne darüber - kann ja sein, dass ich was nicht bedacht habe. Aber letztlich will ich auch die Tests verständlich und praxisnah halten und nicht die Teile aus Prinzip wissenschaftlich sezieren.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2018)

Du hast doch auch zB den MSI MPG27CQ getestet.
Wenn du das Bild gerade bei hellem, weissen Hintergrund vergleichst, dann sollte dir aufgefallen sein, wie körnig und kristallin das Bild beim Acer Z271U und Asus PG27VQ durch die Beschichtung wird.
In Spielen ist das zu 90% irrelevant, aber zB hier im Forum ist dieser Effekt doch störend.
Das Bild des MSI ist da einfach ne Ecke besser.


----------



## N1k0s (13. November 2018)

Acer XB271HuA kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## RM2000 (13. November 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn du schon in eine gute Grafikkarte und in G-Sync investierst, mach keine schlechten Kompromisse mit einem schlechten TN-Panel und investiere in ein gutes Panel, es gibt auch gute TNs: Monitore im Preisvergleich
> 
> Wurden alle auch rein zufällig in einem gewissen Qualitätsmedium getestet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...mit-144-Hz-im-grossen-Vergleichstest-1265253/




Ich hab mich auf den Test verlassen und habe mir den Acer geholt der mit 1,60 bewertet wurde, Acer Predator Z271U, LED-Monitor schwarz'/'rot, NVIDIA G-Sync, HDMI, DisplayPort.

Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. November 2018)

RM2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auf den Test verlassen und habe mir den Acer geholt der mit 1,60 bewertet wurde, Acer Predator Z271U, LED-Monitor schwarz'/'rot, NVIDIA G-Sync, HDMI, DisplayPort.
> 
> Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.



Ist auch ien ziemlich gutes Teil. Aber könntest du uns weiterhelfen? Habe den Monitor nicht mehr da. Kannst du was zur Beschichtung sagen? Fallen dir Spiegelungen in heller Umgebung auf?


----------



## RM2000 (13. November 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ist auch ien ziemlich gutes Teil. Aber könntest du uns weiterhelfen? Habe den Monitor nicht mehr da. Kannst du was zur Beschichtung sagen? Fallen dir Spiegelungen in heller Umgebung auf?



Mir ist nichts aufgefallen was mich stören würde. Ich sitze aber auch nicht in einem hell  durchfluteten Raum und wenn Licht an ist, stört mich auch nichts an dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Azeroy (13. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch zB den MSI MPG27CQ getestet.
> Wenn du das Bild gerade bei hellem, weissen Hintergrund vergleichst, dann sollte dir aufgefallen sein, wie körnig und kristallin das Bild beim Acer Z271U und Asus PG27VQ durch die Beschichtung wird.
> In Spielen ist das zu 90% irrelevant, aber zB hier im Forum ist dieser Effekt doch störend.
> Das Bild des MSI ist da einfach ne Ecke besser.



Muss dir da Recht geben, das war auch ein Punkt den ich noch ansprechen wollte:

Ich habe mir den ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR und den Acer XB1 XB271HUAbmiprz bei MediaMarkt mit weißem Hintergrund angeschaut. Bei beiden ist meiner Meinung nach das Coating deutlich zu erkennen, es wirkt als wäre ein leichter Ölfilm auf dem Display den man gerne wegwischen würde. Ich habe das mit meinem uralt Acer verglichen, der auch ein mattes Coating besitzt: Dort ist es weit weniger auffällig. Man liest in den Foren auch häufiger von Leuten, die sich darüber beklagen, da es gerade bei Office-Anwendungen oder beim Surfen extrem lästig sein kann und das Bild eines ansonsten super ausgestatteten Monitors negativ beeinflusst. Ich persönlich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich damit auf Dauer (für diesen Preis) leben kann

Edit:
Das Coating wurde zum Beispiel beim PG278QR auch in folgendem Test bemängelt (ab Minute 5:57 ist sehr gut der Unterschied des Coatings zum PG279Q mit IPS-Panel zu erkennen):

Asus PG278QR 165Hz WQHD G-Sync Detailed Monitor Review - "Best" TN Monitor...?


----------



## Kyus (13. November 2018)

Ich würde mir einen kleinen Absatz bzgl. Coating in Tests wirklich wünschen. In die Testnote muss es natürlich nicht einfließen, da hier wohl jeder etwas anderes präferiert. Doch für manche Leute ist es halt ein Ausschlusskriterium. Die aggressiv körnige Beschichtung der meisten TN-Panels, die innerhalb der vom TE favorisierten Spezifikationen fallen, kann schon sehr stören und das eigentlich gute Bild teils zu Nichte machen. Dafür wird das Licht natürlich schön gestreut, sodass Spiegelungen quasi nicht vorhanden sind. Das Thema ist gewiss subjektiv, trotzdem für mich im Rahmen einer Kaufberatung als Entscheidungshilfe unentbehrlich.


----------



## MD61 (14. November 2018)

Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit den Dell S2716DG, 27" und sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## enux (14. November 2018)

MD61 schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit den Dell S2716DG, 27" und sehr zufrieden damit!



Ich besitze den kleinen Bruder, den Dell S2417DG in 24", und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.
Das TN-Panel hat Nachteile, wie zum Beispiel die Blickwinkelstabilität. Die spielt für mich keine große Rolle, da ich direkt davor sitze.  Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht äußerst zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Azeroy (14. November 2018)

enux schrieb:


> Ich besitze den kleinen Bruder, den Dell S2417DG in 24", und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.
> Das TN-Panel hat Nachteile, wie zum Beispiel die Blickwinkelstabilität. Die spielt für mich keine große Rolle, da ich direkt davor sitze.  Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht äußerst zufriedenstellend.



Die Blickwinkelstabilität sehe ich jetzt auch nicht als großes Manko, da man ja selten woanders als direkt davor sitzt. Aber die Geschichte mit dem Coating oder Color-Bending ist dann nochmal eine ganz´andere, wie sieht es da bei dem Dell aus?


----------



## 0ssi (16. November 2018)

Wenn ihm die schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität bereits bei 24" auffällt dann ist es bei 27" noch störender. Gerade bei dunklen Bildinhalten nervt es extrem wenn aus dunkelgrau zum Rand hin glitzergrau wird.
Also vom abendlichen Bildeindruck sind die 144Hz TN Panel von AUO eigentlich das Schlechteste was es in der Monitor Geschichte zu kaufen gab. Aber es zählt ja sowieso nur 1440p, 144hz, 1ms und G-Sync.


----------



## Azeroy (16. November 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn ihm die schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität bereits bei 24" auffällt dann ist es bei 27" noch störender. Gerade bei dunklen Bildinhalten nervt es extrem wenn aus dunkelgrau zum Rand hin glitzergrau wird.
> Also vom abendlichen Bildeindruck sind die 144Hz TN Panel von AUO eigentlich das Schlechteste was es in der Monitor Geschichte zu kaufen gab. Aber es zählt ja sowieso nur 1440p, 144hz, 1ms und G-Sync.



Bin inzwischen auch so weit, dass ich mich wohl doch für ein IPS-Panel und somit auch für einen wesentlich höheren Preis entschieden habe. Ich will einfach keine Abstriche machen und hoffe auf ein Black-Friday-Angebot einer der unten gelisteten Monitore nächste Woche. Dann noch Glück haben bei der Panel-Lotterie und endlich ist der Drops gelutscht. Die Coatings sind bei den IPS-Panels wohl auch nicht so störend (siehe mein Beispiel-Video weiter oben). Mein Favorit ist der ViewSonic, auch wenn er mir von der farblichen Gestaltung nicht so gefällt (Rot hätte besser gepasst).

ViewSonic XG2703-GS

AOC AGON AG271QG

Asus ROG Swift PG279Q


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

enux schrieb:


> Ich besitze den kleinen Bruder, den Dell S2417DG in 24", und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.
> Das TN-Panel hat Nachteile, wie zum Beispiel die Blickwinkelstabilität. Die spielt für mich keine große Rolle, da ich direkt davor sitze.  Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht äußerst zufriedenstellend.



Stört mich auch nicht. Wenn ich spiele sitze ich sowieso direkt davor und achte darauf wie ich auf den Monitor blicke....also ist mir dass ziemlich egal....anonsten wie gesagt alles TOP!


----------



## Funmachine (16. November 2018)

Vllt vergessen hier manche, das Blickwinkelstabilität nicht nur für links und rechts ist sondern auch oben und unten. 

Bei manchen Bildschirmen fällt mir das sofort auf, da ich nicht starr in einer Postion vor nen Bildschirm sitze.


----------



## LaVolpe (16. November 2018)

Bei guten TN Bildschirmen ist das lange nicht mehr so krass wie früher.
Selbst bei dem 100€ 0815 Acer Teil meines Bruders für Office gibts da kaum Probleme.
Links und Rechts ist recht problemfrei und hoch und runtet hält sich auch in Grenzen, wenn man normal davor sitzt. Kopfbewegen ist da kein Problem soweit


----------



## Kyus (16. November 2018)

Azeroy schrieb:


> Bin inzwischen auch so weit, dass ich mich wohl doch für ein IPS-Panel und somit auch für einen wesentlich höheren Preis entschieden habe. Ich will einfach keine Abstriche machen und hoffe auf ein Black-Friday-Angebot einer der unten gelisteten Monitore nächste Woche. Dann noch Glück haben bei der Panel-Lotterie und endlich ist der Drops gelutscht. Die Coatings sind bei den IPS-Panels wohl auch nicht so störend (siehe mein Beispiel-Video weiter oben). Mein Favorit ist der ViewSonic, auch wenn er mir von der farblichen Gestaltung nicht so gefällt (Rot hätte besser gepasst).
> 
> ViewSonic XG2703-GS
> AOC AGON AG271QG
> Asus ROG Swift PG279Q



Das Coating vom PG279Q ist im Vergleich zum PG278QR wirklich deutlich besser sprich klarer, wie Lim schon zeigte. Auf jeden Fall ähnlich zum Dell S2716DG. Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Glück bei der Lotterie. Ich konnte mich mit dem BLB und Glow beim PG279Q nicht abfinden, jedenfalls nicht zu dem Preis und das obwohl ich "eigentlich" noch Glück bei Lotterie hatte. Das waren aber damals noch 799 EUR. Heutzutage würde ich den ViewSonic vorziehen oder es vllt. auch mal mit VA probieren und auf G-Sync verzichten. Aber dann doch wohl eher nicht. Die Blickwinkelstabilität der aktuellen TN-Panel halte ich eher für unproblematisch.


----------



## Azeroy (20. November 2018)

Kyus schrieb:


> Das Coating vom PG279Q ist im Vergleich zum PG278QR wirklich deutlich besser sprich klarer, wie Lim schon zeigte. Auf jeden Fall ähnlich zum Dell S2716DG. Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Glück bei der Lotterie. Ich konnte mich mit dem BLB und Glow beim PG279Q nicht abfinden, jedenfalls nicht zu dem Preis und das obwohl ich "eigentlich" noch Glück bei Lotterie hatte. Das waren aber damals noch 799 EUR. Heutzutage würde ich den ViewSonic vorziehen oder es vllt. auch mal mit VA probieren und auf G-Sync verzichten. Aber dann doch wohl eher nicht. Die Blickwinkelstabilität der aktuellen TN-Panel halte ich eher für unproblematisch.



Mal schauen ob sich diese Woche was bei den Black Friday Angeboten ergibt!


----------



## Azeroy (25. November 2018)

Mal ein kleines Update:

Am Black Friday war der PG279q im Angebot, da habe ich zugeschlagen. Gestern ist er eingetroffen und heute hab ich mich mal mit dem "Schwarzwert" befasst und was soll ich sagen, schaut euch das Bild an. Ich glaube IPS ist damit für mich gestorben.

Auf den IPS-Glow käme ich noch klar, aber das Black light bleeding im rechten oberen Eck finde ich schon krass für einen 600€ Monitor...


----------



## LaVolpe (25. November 2018)

Auch bei einem 1000€ Modell hast du sowas, weil es laut Hersteller kein Mangel ist


----------



## Azeroy (2. Dezember 2018)

Update #2:

Nach ein bisschen experimentieren hab ich inzwischen ein wirklich gutes Bild mit dem pg279q hinbekommen. Tatsächlich wirkt der Schwarzwert auf dem Bild das ich letztens geposted habe stark überbelichtet, was auch teilweise der Kamera geschuldet ist. Da ich jetzt auch meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut habe, konnte ich den Monitor nun erstmals mit einer entsprechenden GPU testen und siehe da, die richtigen Treiber + 144Hz + G-Sync machen einiges aus! Für den Preis von 599€ für den ich den Monitor am Black Friday gekauft habe kann ich ihn nun uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen ist das IPS-Panel ein Genuss.

Grüße,
Azeroy


----------



## 9maddin9 (2. Dezember 2018)

Azeroy schrieb:


> Update #2:
> 
> Nach ein bisschen experimentieren hab ich inzwischen ein wirklich gutes Bild mit dem pg279q hinbekommen. Tatsächlich wirkt der Schwarzwert auf dem Bild das ich letztens geposted habe stark überbelichtet, was auch teilweise der Kamera geschuldet ist. Da ich jetzt auch meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut habe, konnte ich den Monitor nun erstmals mit einer entsprechenden GPU testen und siehe da, die richtigen Treiber + 144Hz + G-Sync machen einiges aus! Für den Preis von 599€ für den ich den Monitor am Black Friday gekauft habe kann ich ihn nun uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen ist das IPS-Panel ein Genuss.
> 
> ...


Wie hast du den Monitor eingestellt, habe ihn auch letzte Woche bestellt und bin noch auf Kriegsfuss mit den Einstellungen und dem Look. [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem S2 Tab mit Tapatalk


----------



## Azeroy (2. Dezember 2018)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Monitor eingestellt, habe ihn auch letzte Woche bestellt und bin noch auf Kriegsfuss mit den Einstellungen und dem Look. [emoji28]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S2 Tab mit Tapatalk



-Racing Mode
-Blaulicht 0
-Helligkeit 15
-Kontrast 50
-Farbtemp. R 100 G 97 B 100

Schau mal auf der Seite vorbei: ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database - TFTCentral, da gibts einige Settings. 

Ist halt geschmacksache, auf jeden Fall konnte ich das Blacklight Bleeding damit gut reduzieren, genau wie das IPS Glow! Und natürlich den Monitor mit Display-Port anschließen und in den Settings direkt mal mind. auf 144Hz setzen


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2018)

IPS glow kannst du nicht reduzieren, nur das blb.


----------



## zotac2012 (2. Dezember 2018)

Azeroy schrieb:


> Muss dir da Recht geben, das war auch ein Punkt den ich noch ansprechen wollte:
> Edit:
> Das Coating wurde zum Beispiel beim PG278QR auch in folgendem Test bemängelt (ab Minute 5:57 ist sehr gut der Unterschied des Coatings zum PG279Q mit IPS-Panel zu erkennen):
> 
> Asus PG278QR 165Hz WQHD G-Sync Detailed Monitor Review - "Best" TN Monitor...?



Ich finde man kann in dem Video eigentlich gar nichts gut erkennen, Sorry! Der redet irgendetwas von Glitzern, also ich habe den Asus Rog Swift PG278Q, aber ein Glitzern kann ich nicht sehen? Was das Coating betrifft und Du beschreibst es ja wie eine Art Ölfilm über dem Display, auch das kann ich nicht sehen und empfinde das auch nicht so. Für mich klingt das alles sehr subjektiv und jeder beschreibt es auch individuell in seiner eigenen Wahrnehmung anders.

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, wieso man Monitore in der Preiskategorie, wie z.B. meinen Asus PG278Q nur mit matten Display anbietet, ich bin totaler Glossy Fan und würde diesen sofort auch als Glossy Monitor kaufen. Zumal scheint es so, dass die Anti Clear Folie [Coating=Beschichtung] fast ausschließlich Nachteile bezüglich der Bildqualität was Schärfe und Farben betrifft, bringt. 

Ich würde am liebsten sofort diese Coating Folie entfernen, aber da ich diesbezüglich keinerlei Erfahrung habe, traue ich mich da nicht ran. Ich habe schon einiges zu diesem Thema gelesen und auch an Bildern / Videos gesehen, wie so etwas funktioniert, aber es birgt auch ein erhebliches Risiko, das man das Panel [Polarisationsfolie] beschädigt, dann war es das mit dem Monitor!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2018)

Sei froh wenn du das nicht siehst, es ist aber da und von mehreren Leuten, auch hier i Forum, bestätigt.
So ein grosser glossy Fan kannst du ja nicht sein, sonst hättest du dir nicht einen Monitor mit einem so grobkörnigen coating geholt.
Gerade bei hellen Hintergründen, zB hier im Forum, sieht man den Unterschied doch ziemlich stark.


----------



## zotac2012 (2. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sei froh wenn du das nicht siehst, es ist aber da und von mehreren Leuten, auch hier i Forum, bestätigt.
> So ein grosser glossy Fan kannst du ja nicht sein, sonst hättest du dir nicht einen Monitor mit einem so grobkörnigen coating geholt.
> Gerade bei hellen Hintergründen, zB hier im Forum, sieht man den Unterschied doch ziemlich stark.


Zum einen liegt es daran, dass es in Deutschland und Europa keinen WQHD [1440p] Monitor mit 100 / 144 oder 165 Hz gibt [und Gsync will da noch nicht mal erwähnen!] als Glossy Monitor gibt [mit gespiegelten Display!]. Vereinzelt konnte ich im Netz lesen, dass es solche Monitore in Asien geben soll, allerdings gefunden habe ich noch keinen. Also bevor Du mir vorwirfst, ich könnte kein so großer Glossy Monitor Fan sein, würde ich mich erst einmal diesbezüglich informieren!

Und was das so grobkörnige coating betrifft, dann sage mir doch mal, woran sich denn das Deiner Meinung bei meinem Monitor bemerkbar macht / oder machen soll? Also ich hatte ja einige Zeit meinen vorherigen 24" IPS Monitor neben meinem jetzigen Asus TN Monitor im Dual Betrieb, und was soll da jetzt an den hellen Hintergründen nicht in Ordnung sein? Was ich gesehen habe ist, dass bei dem IPS der helle Hintergrund eher ein etwas Dunkleres grau war und das Bild allgemein nicht so hell ausgeleuchtet wurde, wie das bei dem Asus der Fall ist.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

In dem von Azeroy verlinkten Video sieht man schon, wie sehr das Licht gestreut wird.
Ich hoffe mal, der IPS war auf die gleiche Helligkeit, Weisspunkt und Gammawert eingestellt wie der Asus und hat kein mattes coating.
Den Asus PG278Q hatte genauso hier, wie den PG278QR, PG27VQ und Acer Z271U.
Selbst ohne Vergleich, konnte ich das körnige coating sofort sehen.
Im Vergleich mit meinem MSI MPG27CQ fiel es noch mehr auf, gerade bei hellen Hintergründen war immer ein Glitzern zu sehen.

Also wenn du wirklich so ein grosser glossy Fan bist, warum stört dich dann das körnige coating nicht?
Deswegen die aussage, dass du kein so grosser glossy Fan sein kannst, wenn du nicht mal das grobkörnige coating wahrnimmst.
Mal ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zotac2012 (3. Dezember 2018)

Also ich gehe mal davon aus, Du meinst mit grobkörnig, was man auf der rechten Bildseite sieht, oder? Also so sieht mein Monitor von der Anti Clear Beschichtung her nicht aus, eher so wie auf der linken Seite aber ohne diese weißen Flecken oder was das sein soll? Bei mir ist die Anti Clear Beschichtung sehr glatt und nicht ganz matt, denn Lichtquellen schirmmern auf der Beschichtung! Keine Ahnung was der User  Azeroy da für einen Monitor bekommen hat, aber scheinbar gibt es da doch größere Unterschiede!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

Das sind Fusseln, schätze ich zumindest mal.
Rechts Dell S271DG alte Revisionen, links neue Revisionen.
Hmm, hat der 278Q ne andere Beschichtung als der 278QR?


----------



## zotac2012 (3. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das sind Fusseln, schätze ich zumindest mal.
> Rechts Dell S271DG alte Revisionen, links neue Revisionen.
> Hmm, hat der 278Q ne andere Beschichtung als der 278QR?


Also die Anti Clear Beschichtung, die der User Azeroy auf der rechten Seite hat, habe ich nicht. Es könnte schon sein, das es beim Asus PG278QR anders ist, als das bei meinem PG278Q der Fall ist, der PG278QR ist ja auch um einiges günstiger, als das Modell welches ich nutze, vielleicht hängt das ja auch damit zusammen!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

Was ist eigentlich eine Anti Clear Beschichtung?
Und sein Monitor ist günstiger, weil es das Nachfolgemodell ist und es den PG278Q fast nirgends mehr gibt.
Der PG278Q ist bei mir auch schon ne ganze Weile her.


----------



## zotac2012 (3. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eine Anti Clear Beschichtung?


Das ist die Folie, die über der Polarisationsfolie liegt und das Display matt macht, also die Lichtquellen dementsprechend bricht. Die Folie, die für das Coating [Coating heißt Beschichtung!] verantwortlich ist! Je nachdem, was für eine Anti Clear Folie man verwendet, auch von welcher Qualität, ist das Coating entsprechend ausgeprägt!




JoM79 schrieb:


> Und sein Monitor ist günstiger, weil es das Nachfolgemodell ist und es den PG278Q fast nirgends mehr gibt.
> Der PG278Q ist bei mir auch schon ne ganze Weile her.


Den PG278Q gibt es immer noch und wird immer noch sehr teuer verkauft!

Link: Asus PG278Q:ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q ab €'*'699 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Link: Asus PG278QR: ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR ab €'*'565 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich kenn nur Anti Glare Beschichtung.

Liest du meine Beiträge auch mal richtig?
Wo habe ich behauptet, dass es den PG278Q nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## zotac2012 (3. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur Anti Glare Beschichtung.


Eine Anti Clear Folie ist doch nichts anderes als eine Beschichtung, die über das spiegelnde Display [alle Panels sind gespiegelt!] gelegt wird!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Liest du meine Beiträge auch mal richtig?
> Wo habe ich behauptet, dass es den PG278Q nicht mehr gibt?





JoM79 schrieb:


> Und sein Monitor ist günstiger, weil es das Nachfolgemodell ist *und es den PG278Q fast nirgends mehr gibt.*


Liest Du eigentlich auch, was Du schreibst?

 Und liest Du auch was ich geschrieben habe:


> Den PG278Q gibt es immer noch und wird immer noch sehr teuer verkauft!


Wo steht hier, das ich behauptet habe, dass Du geschrieben hast, dass es den PG278Q nicht mehr gibt, ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass der PG278Q immer noch verkauft wird und das immer noch sehr teuer, deutlich teurer als der PG278QR!

Anstatt ständig mir irgendwelche Dinge zu unterstellen oder irgendetwas in Frage zu stellen, nur weil Du es anders siehst oder andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast, vielleicht auch mal akzeptieren, das es vielleicht bei anderen Usern nicht so ist, wie es bei Dir war, als Du noch den PG278Q hattest!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

Oh man, deine Antwort auf meine Aussage macht nun mal keinen Sinn.
Ich sage dass den fast nirgends mehr und du sagst, dass es den immer noch gibt.
Wo ist da der Sinn mir das zu sagen und und Geizhals zu verlinken?
Ich weiss dass es den noch gibt, habe ich ja schon geschrieben.

Es geht darum, dass niemand Anti Clear sagt, schreibt oder benutzt.
Jeder benutzt den Begriff anti glare oder AG coating.


----------



## zotac2012 (3. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, deine Antwort auf meine Aussage macht nun mal keinen Sinn.
> Ich sage dass den fast nirgends mehr und du sagst, dass es den immer noch gibt.
> Wo ist da der Sinn mir das zu sagen und und Geizhals zu verlinken?
> Ich weiss dass es den noch gibt, habe ich ja schon geschrieben.


 Argumentiere korrekt, dann kann man auch korrekt antworten, alles andere was Du geschrieben hast klingt einfach nur Wirr, auch wenn Du versuchst irgendwie die Dinge im nach Deinem Gutdünken zu drehen!  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass niemand Anti Clear sagt, schreibt oder benutzt.
> Jeder benutzt den Begriff anti glare oder AG coating.


Keiner benutzt Coating als allein Begriff, weil es einfach nur Beschichtung heißt und das kann alles Mögliche sein, Anti Clear Folie kennt jede und man weiß auch was damit gemeint ist, nur, weil Du es nicht so kennst, muss es ja nicht falsch sein!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

Echt jetzt?
Wo habe ich Coating als einzelnen Begriff benutzt?
Da steht anti glare oder AG coating.
Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das Anti Clear falsch ist, sondern dass es niemand sagt oder schreibt.
Wir könnten jetzt darüber diskutieren, was anti-clear und anti-glare bedeuten.
Aber da du ja anscheinend Englisch kannst, wirst du es schon alleine herausfinden.


----------



## zotac2012 (3. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das Anti Clear falsch ist, sondern dass es niemand sagt oder schreibt.
> Wir könnten jetzt darüber diskutieren, was anti-clear und anti-glare bedeuten.
> Aber da du ja anscheinend Englisch kannst, wirst du es schon alleine herausfinden.


 Siehst Du, Du weißt doch was ich meine, da muss man doch nicht Klugscheißen, weil ich statt Glare dann Clear geschrieben habe [zumal ich ja noch erklärt habe was ich damit meine, allein daran erkennt man, dass Du die Posts gar nicht liest!], aber wenn es Dich glücklich macht! Lohnt einfach nicht mit Dir zu diskutieren, ist wohl dem jugendlichen Eifer geschuldet, mit dem Alter wird man gelassener!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2018)

Jap, kommt bei dir dann auch irgendwann.


----------



## Kyus (3. Dezember 2018)

Der PG278Q ist, wie schon von Jo geschrieben, tatsächlich das Vorgängermodell und wurde bei Markteinführung vom PG278QR abgelöst. Der höhere Preis liegt ausschließlich an der Verfügbarkeit und hat nichts mit der Qualität zu tun. Wird halt nicht mehr produziert. Die drei Anbieter aus dem Preisvergleich sind auch nur zu faul, den endlich mal aus ihrem Sortiment zu nehmen - siehe auch deren Status "nicht verfügbar", sonst wäre der längst deutlich preiswerter. Bei Amazon gibts den auch nur noch gebraucht. So genug Klugscheißerei meinerseits. Ihr könnt euch jetzt weiterstreiten und an Kleinigkeiten aufhängen, ist zwar niedlich, aber dann doch lieber per PN.

@TE
Glückwunsch. Für 599€ hätte ich mich mit dem BLB vom PG279Q wohl auch abfinden können. So geb ich mich mit dem PG278QR inkl. glitzernden AG-COATING zufrieden. Dass Manche das gar nicht wahrnehmen, ist mir unbegreiflich. Da kann man schon neidisch werden.


----------

